# How/When to share with family were are Reconciling?



## InOverMyHeart (Apr 1, 2013)

My story is posted on We want to R, but he has a live in OW & Guess we aren't R (I think). 

Well, H & I spent the day together talking, sharing, planning our recommitment to our marriage. Which is a great step in the direction we both want. Here's the thing.... I need to make amends with his son and let my parents know as well.

His son is a challenge. We butt heads a lot and he was very angry when I left over 6 months ago. I need to amend our relationship, I have a plan to take him to dinner and talk with an open heart about what has changed and what his father and I have decided.

My parents, well that's another story altogether. Due to our history (H & I) they were none too happy we got married for one and when I left, they were thrilled and informed me that if I go back to him they would not be supportive. I really am not concerned about their acceptance of our decision. God has a way of answering prayers and we both have changed a great deal. We are not the same couple we have been for the past 8 years. I am definitely not the same woman/wife. So, how do I relay the news to my parents without any drama? My parents have been a huge crutch for me and I realize this was a huge issue in our marriage. I need to remove the crutch, relay the news and deal with the backlash. But how? Any suggestions?

Thanks for reading.


----------

